

Ask HN: I am an intern - musiic703

I am an intern and was told I was not going to be a long term employee. I do not really get any more projects to work on, yet they extended my contract while I look for another job. I dont really do any but study on my own during work. I am confused if I should stay until the extension is over or should I just leave? * cant really stand the people here * Please help.
======
dataminded
It is much easier to find more work if you already have work.

Stay there. Ask for feedback on your performance and use your time to address
weaknesses that they saw.

------
bnejad
Sounds like they are helping you out by giving you breathing room to find
another gig. Assuming they are paying you I would use your time to find other
work quickly as it will get old quickly for both parties.

------
GrahamsNumber
Are they paying? Then stay until you find another job. Otherwise, just leave
now.

